# The Red e



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

When entering "red e" cafe the first thing you may notice is the beautifully open, authentic space with gallery style lighting directed at the walls. Where many cafes are short on seating and claustrophobia may ensue during the busiest hours, the red e maintains the intimacy of a small hole in the wall coffee shop while simultaneously providing plenty of space and sectioning for whatever cafe atmosphere you enjoy most. Whether it be a street gazing "window bar" to people watch, a more standard t&#8230;

More...


----------

